# connecting LG 32LD310 to laptop. Is is possible ?



## johdee (May 5, 2011)

Hi, anyone please help ? ive got an LG 32LD310 tv and ive bought a vga male to male cable thinking that it would pick up, but it doesnt, uhm it also states service only at the back where that cable fits. However it has an hdmi section at the back too. does your laptop need to have an hdmi section too ? i really want this to work is there a way ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your TV has a VGA input and your laptop has a VGA output, then you do not need any HDMI connection. You will need a suitable audio patch cable if you want to use the TV speakers for the computer sound.

You may need to specifically select the VGA input using an on-screen input selection menu on the TV and you may also need to specifically enable the VGA output on the laptop in order to get the laptop's output to show up on the TV. Some laptops have a special function key that allows you to toggle between different combinations of built-in and external display.

Depending on the TV and the laptop's video settings, you may also need to change the video resolution of the laptop's video output to be compatible with the TV.


----------



## johdee (May 5, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply  but when i press input on the remote it doesnt have a vga option it only has av, component, tv and hdmi. i know tat i prbably have to pres the F4 button on this laptop while holding Fn.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What exactly did you connect the other end of that VGA cable to on the TV if it doesn't have a VGA port?


----------



## johdee (May 5, 2011)

sorry if i never made sense the first time, what i meant was that the vga port at the back of the tv says 'service only'. what ive done, - ive ignored that and still plugged the vga cable in and nothing picked up. i hope ive made it a bit clearer now


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That would be the issue. It's not a VGA port. It's a serial port for service only. According to the specs for the TV at LG websites, it doesn't have a VGA port.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

johdee said:


> However it has an hdmi section at the back *too*. does your laptop need to have an hdmi section too


I read your original post as meaning that the TV had a VGA input in addition to an HDMI input. Then I checked the specs as *DoubleHelix *did.

Yes, your laptop would need an HDMI output to connect to the TV or you would need some type of video converter box (not just a cable with different connectors on each end) in order to use that TV with that laptop.


----------



## johdee (May 5, 2011)

thanks alot guys, this sucks though, what a ****** tv. so do i just go to some computer shop and tell them i need a video converter box ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Before you do that, check the user manual for the TV to see which video resolutions are supported by the TV's Y,Pb,Pr inputs and then make sure the video controller on the laptop can output at least one of those resolutions on the VGA output.

Then you can go shopping for a VGA to Component (Y,Pb,Pr) video converter box that will run at that resolution.

If the computer does not support any of the TVs input resolutions, you would need a much more complex (and more expensive) scan converter box to convert between the resolutions. A really good scan converter box could cost more than the cost of your laptop and TV combined.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

What is the model of the laptop?
If it is a newer model,it might have a mini hdmi port,
in which case,you would only need an adapter cable
and maybe audio cables.
The laptop model number should be on the bottom.


----------



## johdee (May 5, 2011)

hi leroy its a samsung R519 its an older model i had it like 2 years now and im 99 percent sure it doesnt have an hdmi port.

cwwozniak that sounds very complicated but ill give it a go tomorrow. thanks alot for your help  ... i also think that if the cable you speak of is going to cost too much money i might as well get a better tv. How much would such a cable cost ?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

johdee said:


> h i also think that if the cable you speak of


I believe I specifically said a cable would *not* work in your case.



cwwozniak said:


> ... you would need some type of video converter box (not just a cable with different connectors on each end) in order to use that TV with that laptop.


The specs that I could find for the TV list the video resolution as 1280x720p and do not mention if it supports any other resolutions with any kind of built-in scan conversion. If your laptop's display settings do not support that resolution as any kind of option, then you are looking at needing a scan converter box, not just a video signal converter box. A video signal converter only changes and mixes voltages but does not change the resolution or the signal timing. A scan converter box can change resolutions and signal timing in addition to changing and mixing voltages.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

No such luck,
Manual say svga out only.


----------

